# Need to fill a gap between two concrete slabs



## ontimejohn (Aug 15, 2013)

I have two concrete slabs in my back yard that are approximately 15 x 15. There is a space in between them that is 1 5/8" wide, 15' long and about 3" deep.

Can I use concrete (like Quickcrete) to just fill in the gap? 

​


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

bet there was some kind of expansion joint in there at the time the slabs were poured and over time the joint disintegrated. I wouldn't use concrete to fill the gap. It will crack and come out as the temperature changes ....When I lived in VA Beach, the new home builders were using treated 2x4's as expansion joints in driveways. Maybe you could wedge one in the gap. There is also a rubber type of joint used. Maybe get one slightly thinner and then add some silicone type of caulk on either side to keep it in place.. .... my $0.02 .


----------



## ontimejohn (Aug 15, 2013)

CitadelBlue said:


> bet there was some kind of expansion joint in there at the time the slabs were poured and over time the joint disintegrated. I wouldn't use concrete to fill the gap. It will crack and come out as the temperature changes ....When I lived in VA Beach, the new home builders were using treated 2x4's as expansion joints in driveways. Maybe you could wedge one in the gap. There is also a rubber type of joint used. Maybe get one slightly thinner and then add some silicone type of caulk on either side to keep it in place.. .... my $0.02 .


Thanks for the advice! Do you know where to get the rubber type joint material?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Local Concrete yard would have it. You could also make some calls to local concrete finishing contractors, and they may be able to tell you where to get it locally, or may even do the work for you, since the liquid flexible epoxy can be messy.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

The width of that Gap certainly makes it sound like there was a 2 x 4 in there when the slabs were originally poured. Putting a new one in which certainly be the cheapest way to fill the gap, you may have to slightly shave 1 to make it fit. As mentioned earlier this is what's done with many driveways.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

still don't understand why some feel location's unimportant :whistling2: could it have something to do w/being self-absorbed ? lots of that going around these days,,, just look at obama :furious: 

it was probably a 2x4 & who knows where it went,,, the ' device ' mention'd may be a strip of neoprene often used to seal jnts in conc hgwys & armored bdge jnts,,, IF you could find a strip to fit, that would be a miracle & they'd give it to you for a 6-pack,,, but to order it & pay for it would be $ 400,,, only way anyone would have it is as a contract leftover

evasote ( IF we knew wt- you are :huh: ) is a possiblity as is the ' noodle ' found in many folks' swimming pools,,, OR go to walmart & buy yourself a brand new 1 :thumbsup: that's the least expensive way to buy closed cell strip sealant AND you get to pick whatever color suits your fancy :laughing:

geography does makes a difference,,, 1 of the reasons many projects fail is the selection of an improper material/method based on weather conditions

just sayin',,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally, I would cut out a few feet of concrete, and pour a 2' or 3' strip in there.

Or, instead of wood, go to an aluminum carport supplier, and purchase a 1 1/2" x 16' aluminum beam to tap down in there. (After you cut it to length, of course) They make them 1 1/2" x 1 1/2". The metal will really look good... and as you can see on carports years old, they stand up pretty well.

They may even have some kind of "T" piece (or something similar) that will drop right in there with some adhesive bedding.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

here's why i wouldn't,,, conc has little tensile/flexural strength UNLESS its placed in the proper dimensions,,, a long narrow strip of conc will easily crk either in the ctr OR, in that dimension/instance, perhaps into 1/3rd's

another point based on your still unknown location - as you'll no doubt remember from hi skool fisix klass, solids expand under heat & contract during low temps,,, its a solid therefore the slab size changes - no big deal BUT this also means the joint opens in the winter & closes in the summer,,, the sealant's purpose is 2-fold - to keep incompressibles out of the joint reservoir & control random cracking,,, any properly applied joint sealant easily accommodates such movement

however, i still prefer a dash of color such as the iridescent pink/green/purple/chartreuse noodle :laughing: 

the alum strut's not a bad idea, tho :thumbsup:


----------

